# Databases > SQL Server - How to view the structure of the table

## Subashini.Ramasamy

How to view the structure of the table in SQL Server
What is the latest version of SQL Server 2000

----------


## rose123456

sp_help 

is used to view table structure

latest version of SQL SERVER 2000 is SQL Server 2005

----------


## hnsahoo

type and highlight the table name in query analyzer and do alt+F1

----------


## debasisdas

till date latest version of SQL SERVER is version 2005.

----------


## pandyaudit

write view name in from clause.

----------


## debasisdas

dear pandyaudit

please go through the original question and try to understand it before posting. Here the user asking for the structure not for data ,cwhich has already been answered. Be careful regarding this in future post.

MODERATOR

----------


## raafay

Hi subashini,
For SQL 2000 server you can view all the diagrams of tables.Go to Enterprise Manager, find the database, find the table then click on table diagram. Hope you u will get it. And MS SLQ 2005 is the latest from Microsoft.

Thanks & Regards,
M.A.Raafay.

----------


## sundharmail

using SP_HELP we can get it all the informations about the table..

----------


## monalisa rath

select * from (if we want 2 see the total data& structure of  the table)
select ...from  where (if selected item)






  Reply With Quote













08-08-2007


#10






Nimishre



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			



				Private Message
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Apr 2007
Answers 6







					Re: How to view the structure of the table
				



							sp_help  will help you to get the table structure






  Reply With Quote













08-08-2007


#11






reet_dhiman



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			



				Private Message
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Feb 2007
Answers 26


 





					Re: How to view the structure of the table
				



							hey will 
desc table_name not help this out?












  Reply With Quote














08-13-2007


#12






sundharmail



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Aug 2007
Answers 7








					Re: How to view the structure of the table
				



							You see the table structure using SP_HELP.. 

sp_help table_name












  Reply With Quote














09-04-2007


#13






yagnam ramesh babu



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			



				Private Message
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Feb 2007
Answers 6







					Re: How to view the structure of the table
				



							my friends is it work?

              desc 












  Reply With Quote














11-26-2007


#14






jgkiran



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			



				Private Message
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Apr 2007
Answers 1







					Re: How to view the structure of the table
				






> How to view the structure of the table in SQL Server
> What is the latest version of SQL Server 2000


exec SP_help 






  Reply With Quote













11-26-2007


#15






ajith007



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			



				Private Message
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Sep 2007
Answers 10







					Re: How to view the structure of the table
				



							There are three levels in a DBMS i.e SQL
a) External 
b)Conceptual
c)Internal

I guess ur question might be related to second level i.e conceptual.
For that u can do one thing
type this query
select *from tablename

or
ur question might be related to third level i.e internal
for that u can take the help to sql tool Enterprise Manager


Latest version of sql : SQL Server 2005












  Reply With Quote




















«
Previous Thread
			|
			Next Thread
»







				Posting Permissions
			



You may not post new threads
You may not post replies
You may not post attachments
You may not edit your posts
 



BB code is On
Smilies are On
[IMG] code is On
[VIDEO] code is On
HTML code is On


Forum Rules












About us
		Applying for a job can be a stressful and frustrating experience, especially for someone who has never done it before. Considering that you are competing for the position with a at least a dozen other applicants, it is imperative that you thoroughly prepare for the job interview, in order to stand a good chance of getting hired. That's where GeekInterview can help.
				

GeekInterview

GeekInterview
Learning Center
Online Quiz
Interview Questions
Interview Coaching
Interview eBook





Interact














Contact Us  |  
Geeks Discussions  |  
Archive  |  
Privacy Statement  |  
Top





All times are GMT -4. The time now is 01:39 PM.


	Powered by vBulletin™






	Search Engine Optimisation provided by 
			DragonByte SEO v2.0.37 (Lite) - 
			vBulletin Mods & Addons Copyright © 2023 DragonByte Technologies Ltd.Copyright © 2014 GeekInterview.com. All Rights Reserved

----------


## Nimishre

sp_help  will help you to get the table structure






  Reply With Quote













08-08-2007


#11






reet_dhiman



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			



				Private Message
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Feb 2007
Answers 26


 





					Re: How to view the structure of the table
				



							hey will 
desc table_name not help this out?












  Reply With Quote














08-13-2007


#12






sundharmail



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Aug 2007
Answers 7








					Re: How to view the structure of the table
				



							You see the table structure using SP_HELP.. 

sp_help table_name












  Reply With Quote














09-04-2007


#13






yagnam ramesh babu



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			



				Private Message
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Feb 2007
Answers 6







					Re: How to view the structure of the table
				



							my friends is it work?

              desc 












  Reply With Quote














11-26-2007


#14






jgkiran



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			



				Private Message
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Apr 2007
Answers 1







					Re: How to view the structure of the table
				






> > How to view the structure of the table in SQL Server
> > What is the latest version of SQL Server 2000


exec SP_help 






  Reply With Quote













11-26-2007


#15






ajith007



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			



				Private Message
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Sep 2007
Answers 10







					Re: How to view the structure of the table
				



							There are three levels in a DBMS i.e SQL
a) External 
b)Conceptual
c)Internal

I guess ur question might be related to second level i.e conceptual.
For that u can do one thing
type this query
select *from tablename

or
ur question might be related to third level i.e internal
for that u can take the help to sql tool Enterprise Manager


Latest version of sql : SQL Server 2005












  Reply With Quote




















«
Previous Thread
			|
			Next Thread
»







				Posting Permissions
			



You may not post new threads
You may not post replies
You may not post attachments
You may not edit your posts
 



BB code is On
Smilies are On
[IMG] code is On
[VIDEO] code is On
HTML code is On


Forum Rules












About us
		Applying for a job can be a stressful and frustrating experience, especially for someone who has never done it before. Considering that you are competing for the position with a at least a dozen other applicants, it is imperative that you thoroughly prepare for the job interview, in order to stand a good chance of getting hired. That's where GeekInterview can help.
				

GeekInterview

GeekInterview
Learning Center
Online Quiz
Interview Questions
Interview Coaching
Interview eBook





Interact














Contact Us  |  
Geeks Discussions  |  
Archive  |  
Privacy Statement  |  
Top





All times are GMT -4. The time now is 01:39 PM.


	Powered by vBulletin™






	Search Engine Optimisation provided by 
			DragonByte SEO v2.0.37 (Lite) - 
			vBulletin Mods & Addons Copyright © 2023 DragonByte Technologies Ltd.Copyright © 2014 GeekInterview.com. All Rights Reserved

----------


## reet_dhiman

hey will 
desc table_name not help this out?

----------


## sundharmail

You see the table structure using SP_HELP.. 

sp_help table_name

----------


## yagnam ramesh babu

my friends is it work?

              desc

----------


## jgkiran

> > > How to view the structure of the table in SQL Server
> > > What is the latest version of SQL Server 2000


exec SP_help 






  Reply With Quote













11-26-2007


#15






ajith007



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			



				Private Message
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Sep 2007
Answers 10







					Re: How to view the structure of the table
				



							There are three levels in a DBMS i.e SQL
a) External 
b)Conceptual
c)Internal

I guess ur question might be related to second level i.e conceptual.
For that u can do one thing
type this query
select *from tablename

or
ur question might be related to third level i.e internal
for that u can take the help to sql tool Enterprise Manager


Latest version of sql : SQL Server 2005












  Reply With Quote




















«
Previous Thread
			|
			Next Thread
»







				Posting Permissions
			



You may not post new threads
You may not post replies
You may not post attachments
You may not edit your posts
 



BB code is On
Smilies are On
[IMG] code is On
[VIDEO] code is On
HTML code is On


Forum Rules












About us
		Applying for a job can be a stressful and frustrating experience, especially for someone who has never done it before. Considering that you are competing for the position with a at least a dozen other applicants, it is imperative that you thoroughly prepare for the job interview, in order to stand a good chance of getting hired. That's where GeekInterview can help.
				

GeekInterview

GeekInterview
Learning Center
Online Quiz
Interview Questions
Interview Coaching
Interview eBook





Interact














Contact Us  |  
Geeks Discussions  |  
Archive  |  
Privacy Statement  |  
Top





All times are GMT -4. The time now is 01:39 PM.


	Powered by vBulletin™






	Search Engine Optimisation provided by 
			DragonByte SEO v2.0.37 (Lite) - 
			vBulletin Mods & Addons Copyright © 2023 DragonByte Technologies Ltd.Copyright © 2014 GeekInterview.com. All Rights Reserved

----------


## ajith007

There are three levels in a DBMS i.e SQL
a) External 
b)Conceptual
c)Internal

I guess ur question might be related to second level i.e conceptual.
For that u can do one thing
type this query
select *from tablename

or
ur question might be related to third level i.e internal
for that u can take the help to sql tool Enterprise Manager


Latest version of sql : SQL Server 2005

----------

